#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Handbook of Storage Tank Systems: Codes: Regulations, and Designs

## Mohamed

*Handbook of Storage Tank Systems: Codes: Regulations, and Designs*




*
Book Description*
  A survey of manufacturing and installation methods, standards, and specifications of factory-made steel storage tanks and appurtenances for petroleum, chemicals, hydrocarbons, and other flammable or combustible liquids. It chronicles the trends towards aboveground storage tanks, secondary containment, and corrosion-resistant underground steel storage systems.

*Product Details**Hardcover:* 360 pages*Publisher:* CRC (January 20, 2000)*Language:* English*ISBN-10:* 0824785894*ISBN-13:* 978-0824785895
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

'
'
'See More: Handbook of Storage Tank Systems: Codes: Regulations, and Designs

----------


## sameh82

Thank You

----------


## sameh82

The file not found 

please reupload it on easy site like megashare & megaupload

----------


## Mohamed

> The file not found 
> 
> please reupload it on easy site like megashare & megaupload



the links was updated

----------


## ktsakonas

Thank You

----------


## rvkrishnakumar

Thank You

----------


## aliali

Thank You

----------


## yassama

Thank You

----------


## ahsan

Thank You

----------


## pmadhu

Thank You

----------


## linus

THANK YOU


linus

----------


## jprocess

Thank You

----------


## askafi

Thank You

See More: Handbook of Storage Tank Systems: Codes: Regulations, and Designs

----------


## ukrishnan

Thank You

----------


## chimoanhvu

thank you

----------


## hagan15

Thank Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## gtjoshi

Thank You

----------


## ikkal

Thank You

----------


## prochem

Thanks a lot..

----------


## dental

thank you

----------


## farzam

Thank You

----------


## shebel

Thank You

----------


## ahmedomar

thanks

----------


## OMID1351

THANKS ALOT




> *Handbook of Storage Tank Systems: Codes: Regulations, and Designs*
> 
> 
> *
> Book Description*
>   A survey of manufacturing and installation methods, standards, and specifications of factory-made steel storage tanks and appurtenances for petroleum, chemicals, hydrocarbons, and other flammable or combustible liquids. It chronicles the trends towards aboveground storage tanks, secondary containment, and corrosion-resistant underground steel storage systems.
> 
> *Product Details**Hardcover:* 360 pages*Publisher:* CRC (January 20, 2000)*Language:* English*ISBN-10:* 0824785894*ISBN-13:* 978-0824785895hidden content may not be quoted
> '
> ...

----------


## jprocess

Thank You

See More: Handbook of Storage Tank Systems: Codes: Regulations, and Designs

----------


## sim

Thank You

----------


## Muthuraman

Thank You

----------


## lyling

Thanks

----------


## lyling

Thank You

----------


## mazvita

Thank you

----------


## mazvita

Thank You

----------


## sesshoumaro

Thank You

----------


## goose

Thank You

----------


## fit

Thank You

----------


## saadullah

Thank You

----------


## aimanq

Thank You

----------


## kiqbal9

Thank You

See More: Handbook of Storage Tank Systems: Codes: Regulations, and Designs

----------


## kiqbal9

thanks

----------


## yassama

Thank You

----------


## ahmedsisy

Thank You

----------


## rpganesan

thanks for posting many hosts.thanks :Big Grin:

----------


## eak

Very useful, Thank you.

----------


## bajwa75

Thank You

----------


## bbbanquil

Thank You

----------


## NVIL

Thank You

----------


## nskvc

Thank You

----------


## kpartheeban

thank you

----------


## baoson_h5

Thank You

----------


## kaew

Thank You

See More: Handbook of Storage Tank Systems: Codes: Regulations, and Designs

----------


## cedum

Thank you. =)

----------


## sharmeen

Thanks

----------


## ahlashin

thank you

----------


## eng

thanks

----------


## Fati2008

Thanksssssssssssssssssss

----------


## greengeek

thanks a lot

----------


## Nocturnoeb

Thanks Mohamed

----------


## farisab123

thanks

----------


## darshan_s_pandya

Dear respected members,

May I request to the group to send me detailed safety requirement and safety audit checklist etc. specific to petroleum products bulk storage terminals.

Thanks & Regards

Darshan S. Pandya
darshanspandya@gmail.com

----------


## kpartheeban

Thank you

----------


## inzenjer

i am looking for

AboveGround Storage Tanks Author: Philip E. Myers

thank you in advance

----------


## suhairi

thank

See More: Handbook of Storage Tank Systems: Codes: Regulations, and Designs

----------


## tays

Thank You

----------


## mhuelva

thank you

regards

----------


## Sai

nice work,thanks Mohamed Elhagar, you are really help

----------


## juan Andrade

Please Help!! I'm looking for the height to diameter ratio on tanks that it's shown on Philip Myers book, can anyone please uploaded the link or mail me the specific chapter.

Thanks in advance...

andrade_toro@hotmail.com

----------


## ivan_s60

thank you

----------


## mutrosa

Thank You
__________________

----------


## asadrasool

if anyone has the ABOVEGROUND STORAGE TANK BY PHILIP MYERS 
please upload it

----------


## nemesis

Thank you

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## MOHMET

thanx so much

----------


## greengeek

thanks a lot

----------


## sopolsing

thank you veru much.

See More: Handbook of Storage Tank Systems: Codes: Regulations, and Designs

----------


## gabovm

Thank you very much!!!

----------


## fit

thank you

----------


## ivanilych

thanks!

----------


## JEANLUC

Thank you

----------


## rahul_chengineer

Thank you friend

----------


## peddinti.subbarao

Thank you

----------


## nug_turn

thanks a lot

----------


## konoha

thanks a lot. a very useful link

----------


## f81aa

Mohamed, thanks a lot

----------


## naveen1401

Thank You

----------


## FEG

Thanks!

----------


## Budiana

Thank a lot of

See More: Handbook of Storage Tank Systems: Codes: Regulations, and Designs

----------


## viki1910

hi all,

  please upload this book again or send it to me again. at              vikas_naik19@yahoo.co.in


Many thanks,



regds,
vikas

----------


## victorlachica

Thank you very much

----------


## viki1910

thank you for what dear ???

do you got this book ?? if yes then do forward me on the above address .


thanks ,

----------


## Pieltro

viki1910, of the 3 links the second is working.

Best regards,

----------


## danateo

Thank you! :Smile:

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks a lot.

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks.... thanks for sharing

----------


## Priyoyo

Thank's mohamed....

----------


## Amirul

thank you sir for ur kindness.

----------


## thuyhang

Thank u much

----------


## thuyhang

Thank u much

----------


## thuyhang

Thank u much

See More: Handbook of Storage Tank Systems: Codes: Regulations, and Designs

----------


## geko71

Thanks  :Wink:

----------


## bestleemh

thanks a lot!
It is very helpful! 
I also need urgently of "
de to Storage Tanks and Equipment by Bob Long "

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## psnvasan@yahoo.co.in

Hi, Can somebody re-upload this book or send to my e-mail id psnvasan@rediffmail.com. Thanks in advance.

----------


## vudinhcong

hi Sir,
Do you have afew of experient. Can you share for me?

----------


## ahmed48

thank you my friend

----------


## ezzo mohamed

Thank u much

----------


## Bhone Thant

Hi, Can someone re-upload this book on mediafire or dropbox? 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## masboy

yes please re-upload

----------


## himanshu_trikha

Hi !

Thanks for these wonderful resources  :Smile:

----------


## kaledakkila

thanks a lot

----------


## wujzhong

why can I not download?

----------


## graujeaj

Hello,



I think the links are dead  :Frown:  , can you fix it ?

THank you for sharing it anywaySee More: Handbook of Storage Tank Systems: Codes: Regulations, and Designs

----------


## graujeaj

Hello,

I think the links are dead  :Frown:  , can you fix it ?

THank you for sharing it anyway

----------


## projit

Could you please re upload this book since link is not active?
Thanks.

----------


## ayyazveer

Handbook of Storage Tank Systems: Codes: Regulations, and Designs

Download Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Visit --> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mutrosa

ayyazveer

thanks for sharing

----------


## projit

This link can not be opened in India due to some telecom restriction. Could you please upload this book to Mediafire? 
Thanks in advance.
Projit

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------


## csiccatto

Please can someone upload the links again

please reupload it on easy site like megashare & megaupload

----------


## safetypartha

Dear Bro,
get the book from Here: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## csiccatto

safetypartha

thanks for sharing

----------

